# Bad, bad Movies!



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Dec 26, 2005)

*Ok..... I dont think we have talked about this in a year.*
*What are the movies that sucked money and time out of your life that you wish you had back?*






*What are YOUR picks for the worst movies you have ever seen?!*





I cant wait to see everyones choices!!


----------



## 240brickman (Dec 26, 2005)

Sushi...do you mean THIS year, or in all of  (my)  history?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Dec 26, 2005)

Any year Brick. If you have a list of 'em, lets see it!


----------



## Erik (Dec 26, 2005)

Recently...Mr and Mrs Smith


----------



## cara (Dec 27, 2005)

*Face Off* - I think I will never watch any John Woo Film again... I was sooo lucky I didnt had to pay for that...

*Scream* was so unrealistic and with a stupid story.

*Death becomes her*

and anything with *Leslie Nielsen  *


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 27, 2005)

Aw come on Cara... Mr. Nielsen is not that bad... I wouldn't say he should have won any academy awards, but he always make me laugh my a  off!    Well I admit you need to appreciate certain kind of silly humour to enjoy him though... but I like him!!

As for sucky films I ever seen there are so many I wouldn't know where to begin, but if I pick one from my recent memory, it would be the Tom Cruise version of War of the World... that was, really, a waste of time and gazillion of $$$$...


----------



## cara (Dec 27, 2005)

Licia, that is not the kind of humor I like, don`t ask me why.... I can't laugh about that.... I just get bored


----------



## 240brickman (Dec 27, 2005)

Now that I know I can include ALL movies, not just this year's...

Actually, this year I didn't see any movies (at the cinema) that I thought were godawful. _WoTW_ wasn't all it was hyped to be, but it was entertaining. _Fantastic Four_ was just what I expected: kind of silly, kind of funny, with great special effects. 

_Star Wars Episode 3_ was a must-see, of course, because I've waited almost 30 years for the "final installment". Excellent movie; would have been better if they'd left out most of the dialogue from that Hayden Christensen kid. Just hack him up already, and put him in the Vader suit! That's what we all paid to see!

Getting back on-topic...some of the "worstest" movies I have ever had the displeasure of viewing include: _Batman and Robin_, in which Ah-nuld Schwarzeneggar plays Mister Freeze. Please, Arnie...I like you, but if they're paying you twenty billion dollars to make a film, you could at least TRY.

_Inspector Gadget_, with Matthew Broderick. Once again: Matt, I think you're mighty talented...what the h*** were you thinking?

And speaking of Mr. Broderick, how about _Godzilla_? The effects were cool, but you know what the best thing about that movie was? The TV commercials for Taco Bell (with the little dog saying "here, lizard lizard lizard"). THOSE were hilarious!

I could probably come up with a few hundred more, if I sat & thought about it for a while. But there's one movie that I'd like to give an Honorable Mention..._The Rocky Horror Picture Show_. Not a good movie at all really. But that didn't stop me from seeing it about 148 times (and bringing a squirt gun with me to the theater...and throwing toast at the screen...and dancing the Time Warp, and falling down on the floor. Nowadays, whenever I'm introduced to someone named Brad, I still have the urge to shout "HOLE!"). I do, however, love the soundtrack. Have the CD in my car!

--J


----------



## middie (Dec 27, 2005)

The Rocky Horror Picture Show.
Attack of The Killer Tomatoes.

(basically anything b-rated)

White Chicks

Almost anything with Jim Carrey in it\


i'll have to think of more later. right now i'm blank


----------



## cara (Dec 27, 2005)

does anybody know Marabunta??


----------



## wasabi (Dec 27, 2005)

*Children of the Corn, tops my list.*


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 27, 2005)

Anything with "Silent Bob."  We started watching "Silent Bob and Jay Strike Back," and literally every other word was the "F" word.  We turned it off after 5 to 10 agonizing minutes.  We also started watching "Constantine," not realizing Silent Bob was in that also.  Same thing, the "F" word made up most of the script.  James traded Constantine in, but the other one he just smashed the DVD up because he didn't want anyone else to see it.  It was that bad.  Also the newest version of Peter Pan.  We got about 15 minutes into it and almost died of boredom, so we turned it off and traded it in.

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Dec 27, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *Children of the Corn, tops my list.*




Loved it when I was a teenager... 
tried to watch it a year or two ago and couldn't.  
It was too yucky.


----------



## wasabi (Dec 27, 2005)

*I saw King Kong yesterday. Liked the original and liked this remake, but the movie was way to long, a litle over 3 hours. *


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 27, 2005)

Return to Neverland is the @!#$!!%$ movie ever (don't know what I typed. It is just symbols)!

Cameron


----------



## Sandyj (Dec 27, 2005)

Did anyone ever see "Picnic at Ayers Rock"?. It's an Australian flick, released in the US in about 1979. I didn't know whether to laugh or cry or throw something at the screen or just leave the cinema.  It seemed like the film was supposed to be arty, but whoever made it was trying way too hard. The cliches in there were so obvious I was embarrassed for the director. The fact that I remember it 25 years later though, hmmmmm, says something, doesn't it?

Next was "Time Bandits". Too weird for me. Oy Vey!

More recently, "The Notebook". I think I'm too old and jaded. Puh-lease! My daughters and all their friends Adored this movie, and, almost like when they were 3 years old and couldn't get enough of Barney, watched it 20 times in succession.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Dec 27, 2005)

Moulin Rouge. Whats her name looks great though. The sets and directing were good. But the singing..... especially a U2 song put this thing over the top. 
Lord of the Rings. I know, I know. It wasnt BAD..... but I fell asleep. I just wasnt into it.
American Beauty. Its sick. Just didnt enjoy any of it except the acting.
Big Fish. HORRIBLE!!!
Kill Bill 1&2: I like Tarintino a lot but I didnt like these.
Back to the Future 2: there was no ending!!!!
Sideways: just borring. I watched 2 guys lives, and I hated each of them. 
Garden State: Two GREAT actors!!! HUUUUUUGE let down. Just plain stupid.
The Omega Code: I believe in the Bible. The movies is about the Book of Revelations, but this HAS to be one of the worst directed and worst acted movie I have seen. Really.

Barbara im with you. Silent 'Bob' is soooooooo horrible and sooooooooo unfunny I rate them the worst 'comedies' ever. EVER!!!!  
Vegas Vacation: Same jokes done over and over and over.
Cabin Boy:  .......  
The Ladies Man: oh man. So, so bad.
Speed 2: unwatchable
Paycheck: watchable BARELY.
LIttle Nicky:  
Flintstones: Viva Rock Vegas: PURE torture
City Slickers 2: very bad
Last ACtion Hero:  
Rocky 5: worse than a made-for-TV movie
Harlem Nights
Rambo 3
Caddyshack 2
Police Academy 3-7
Bad News Bears go to Japan
Grease 2: Dear God.... WHY???  
Mars Attacks!  
Superman 3 & 4
The Sweetest Thing: 12 year old HAD to write this.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 28, 2005)

Did I hear somewhere that they were making another ROCKY movie?

ICK!


----------



## phinz (Dec 29, 2005)

If I had to pay to see movies I would have been very upset after seeing The Cave this year.

IMHO, though, there are very few truly bad movies. Even the bad ones can be quite fun.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 29, 2005)

phinz said:
			
		

> Even the bad ones can be quite fun.


 
You have a point there... like all those American Pie series, how silly and pointless and I would never make a film like that if I could, but I must confess I laughed a lot while watching them, too


----------



## cara (Dec 29, 2005)

when we watched Scream at the cinema with a few friends we were nearly thrown out because we made so much fun of that horrible film....


----------



## mugsy27 (Dec 29, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Did I hear somewhere that they were making another ROCKY movie?
> 
> ICK!



yupp...sadly stalone is draggin this one out the gutter again.  he must see yet another divorce coming and figures hes gonna need the $$.

as far as worst movies,  the big 2 for me would have to be (keep in mind, Im a guy)

La Chocolate
Pret a Porter / Ready to Wear

the things we have to sit through to get a girl to make out with us....


----------



## cara (Dec 29, 2005)

well, Stallone must be nearly hundred now... does he still want to climb into the boxring?
He really must need the money...


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 29, 2005)

The only movie that I can think of is Dumb and Dumber and then of course Dumb and Dumberer.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 29, 2005)

The ferocious latest nemesis of Rocky ...


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 29, 2005)

phinz said:
			
		

> IMHO, though, there are very few truly bad movies. Even the bad ones can be quite fun.


 I agree with you there Phinz, a lot of it can come down to the frame of mind that you are in, who you are with, when you are watching it, etc. 


That said, I do have a few that I was far from crazy from (off the top of my head)...

-Only the Lonely (my least favourite Candy movie)

-The Most Fetile Man In Ireland (yes, it's really called that, and I implore you do not waste money on renting it!)

-The vast majority of Adam Sandler movies 

-"The Never Ending Story" (more like the story that should never have begun )

-Battlefield Earth (needs no comment)

-Just about all of Madonna's movie (I'll cut her some slack for her role in "A League of Their Own")

-Waterworld (sorry, but I gave up all hope on liking this flick the moment that Coster cut off their hair, that was so mean!)

-All of the "Tremors" movies 

-Carrie (Not every Stephen King book needs to be turned into a movie)

-Any "b" movie where a clown was the villian

-Spice World (and for that matter just about every movie where a pop singer has tried to "act", from Brit to Vanilla Ice)

-Every J-Lo movie ("Selena" wasn't that bad)

-Baby Gebiues (Dear gads, I heard that they made a sequel in 2004, is this true?)

While I do truly see where this film was trying to go, the worst movie that I've seen this year was a 2003 Danish movie entitled, "De Gronne Slagtere". If anyone else has seen this film I'd be so curious to hear what you think about it. DH liked it, but I thought it was gory as can be, but more over the idea could have been carried out a lot better. 


(A snippet of trivia, did you guys know that in 1971 there was a "b" movie put out called "Let's Scare Jessica to Death" )


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 29, 2005)

Actually I like Adam Sandler.  I understand he can get on the nerves of certain people, but I dig his humour most of the time, also watching Spanglish and Punch Drunk Love, I think he can display much more depth than he gets credited for when / if he chooses to.  I would really like to see him evolve into more multi dimentional actor/comedian, IMO he is capable of it.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 29, 2005)

i just saw a bit of the animated "8 crazy nights", by adam sandler. now, i like most of his stuff,  after snl (i thought he was pretty boring on snl), but this animated one was really bad. his voice was extremely annoying.

some of the sandler stuff i liked was "50 first dates", "happy gilmore", and "big daddy".


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 29, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> (i thought he was pretty boring on snl)
> some of the sandler stuff i liked was "50 first dates", "happy gilmore", and "big daddy".


 
Hey I thought Opera Man was great!!  One of my favourite snl characters...

I would also add the Wedding Singer to your list!!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 29, 2005)

I love adam sandler too. I like that he uses his 3 buddies in just about everything he does. Rob Schnieder, Peter Dante and Alan Covert. Same with any of the movies with Rob Schnieder. It's not uncommon to find Adam Sandler or the other 2 in his also.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 29, 2005)

I would have said anything with Jim Carrey in it until I saw "Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind".


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Dec 31, 2005)

I find it interesting that so many folks dont care for Jim Carry. I like him. Now that Pet Detective movie was horrible though. But I think Liar, Liar was great. 
I like Adam Snadler too, but SO many of his movies are pure dung.


----------



## shannon in KS (Jan 1, 2006)

Big Gulps!  I love jim carrey!  i quote him at least once a day!  Ya wanna hear the most annoying sound in the world?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 8, 2006)

Wanna hear the most annoying sound in the world?! God I love that part. So stupid yet funny!!!


----------



## kyles (Jan 10, 2006)

Dances with Wolves. Couldn't bear it, too long, too much scenery, hated it!

Titanic, too long, over hyped, too much water, stilted acting, didn't like it! 

Raiders of the Lost Ark, first movie I ever saw on video. Couldn't see what all the fuss was about. The snakes were the only bit I liked!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 10, 2006)

kyles said:
			
		

> Titanic, too long, over hyped, too much water, stilted acting, didn't like it!


 
  Yey, I finally got someone else to say that I was afraid to say it myself as I thought I would get beaten up by everyone else...   I always thought it was highly ridiculous that they were sloshing about in freezing water for hours and hours, wouldn't they have been dead long before of hypothermia?




			
				kyles said:
			
		

> Raiders of the Lost Ark, first movie I ever saw on video. Couldn't see what all the fuss was about. The snakes were the only bit I liked!


 
I did like Raiders of the Lost Ark... I was like 10 or 11 when it came out, I thought it was the most fun and exciting flick I had ever seen... the second one (temple of the doom) was a dud, but the best one was the Last Crusade, thanks to the usual cool performance from Mr. Sean!!


----------



## Maidrite (Jan 11, 2006)

and anything with *Leslie Nielsen  *[/quote]
CARA, He was good in a old movie called "Forbidden Planet" but I must agree he isn't my favorite.
All of those stupid, "AIRPLANE"MOVIES GOT TO GO.
Name a Woody Allen Movie " THEY STINK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    
*WORST  MOVIE EVER*
*" OPEN WATER" *
*"Blair Witch Project " comes close !*
*I NEED MONEY, BUT NOT ENOUGH TO WATCH THOSE AGAIN  SO DON"T TRY ME !*


----------



## mudbug (Jan 11, 2006)

Au contraire, Maidrite - I love Woody's movies, especially the early ones like "Sleepers" and "Bananas".  But I also like his later ones, especially "Annie Hall".  I get off on all that NYC angst - so not me.  It's like watching a travelogue.

And his new one with Scarlett Johansson is getting very good reviews.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 11, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> And his new one with Scarlett Johansson is getting very good reviews.


 
I think Scarlett Johansson is THE best and most talented young actresses around.  I think she has a bright future to come if she doesn't waste her talent in some dumb films like *Island*.  I just fell asleep in the middle which I usually never do no matter how bad or boring the film may be!!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 12, 2006)

OK, back to bad movies.  Anything with Madonna in it.  That one still stands.


----------



## phinz (Jan 12, 2006)

Desperately Seeking Susan wasn't *that* bad, for the era and genre...


----------



## vagriller (Sep 13, 2006)

Just watched Punch Drunk Love last night. Can I get my 90 minutes back? 

Sorry urmaniac, just couldn't get into it.


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 13, 2006)

Anyone ever seen Stallone's De-Tox?  Don't.  We kept wanting to walk out since 20 min into the movie.  But it was so bad we had to see how it ended, just to confirm how stupid the movie was.  Later, we check for movie reviews and found out the movie stank so much they never showed it in the States!

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

All of M. Night Shayamallan's movies after Sixth Sense


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 13, 2006)

*Wicker Man!! Terrible Movie!!!!*

By far the worst movie EVER for me.  The ONLY good thing about that movie was Nicolas' acting.  
Terrible story line...TERRIBLE!!! I HATE it. I dont like using this emoticon, but this warrants it... .  Geez, now ya got me started!


----------



## phinz (Sep 13, 2006)

I loved Eternal Sunshine.


----------



## Arcana (Sep 14, 2006)

Guess I'll be the bitter cynic as usual lol but, I hate most movies from the 80's until now. Probably cause I'm a TV buff and not a movie person. I do love comedy's from the 1930's though and most of Vincent Prices work. Like several things from the 60's and 70's as well but after that, forget it lol. Johnny Depp is the only actor I think is worth watching on the big screen and I don't even like ALL of his stuff. 

As far as Jim Carey, I can't stand him but I did totally enjoy Liar Liar. 

Hehe, and about "Let's Scare Jessica To Death": That was a made for TV movie and I'm old enough to have seen it when it premiered ...with my best friend Jessica lol.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 14, 2006)

ok, nothing can beat the hideousess of sitting thru "Boxing Helena", 1993.  The film was so bad that Kim Basinger was willing to be sued for backing out of the title role--good thing, too, or today it would be Kim who? Incredulously I thought this was some chick boxing flick much like the recently academy award winner with Clint Eastwood.  Wow, let's eat some exotic mushrooms while we think that thought.  Basic plot:  weird doctor imprisons woman he worships and she spurns him in return and in order to keep her, starts to hack off her arms and legs one at a time to keep her.  In the end she is just an armless, legless torso in a box that he can admire because she finally belongs to him. Get it---Boxing Helena (it's a verb and not an adjective.   SICK!!!!!!


----------



## kimbaby (Sep 14, 2006)

Recently: Hostel And Silent Hill


----------

